# 3 point tool bar build.



## Gundog (Apr 17, 2013)

I finished my 3 point tool bar today but it will be a few days before I can try it out. I have a set of hiller discs and a couple furrow sweeps. I also built some hanger brackets to use my scarifiers off my LP box scrapper essentially making it a ripper bar. I have about $150 in it but I had all the steel in my scrap pile. The furrow sweeps and discs I bought from Agri Supply. I had to make holders for the sweeps those are made from some scrap roll bar material I bummed from my neighbor he is building an off road racer. I plan to use it for making raised rows for my garden. The lower arm pins I made on the lathe and welded them on. It was raining hard today so I just took pictures with the bar on the welding table. I slipped each attachment on the end of the tool bar for pictures. The main horizontal bar is 2" x 3" rectangle tube the uprights and lower pin mounts are 2" x 2" tube all tube is 1/4" wall thickness.

Mike

The scarifier mount there are 4 of them






Disc mount there are 2




Furrow sweeps there are 2


Lower arm mounts with welded in shop made pins


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Gundog,

Looks good! Show us some pictures of it in action!


----------



## Gundog (Apr 17, 2013)

HarveyW said:


> Hi Gundog,
> 
> Looks good! Show us some pictures of it in action!


I plan to use it this weekend that will be the true test. I will snap some pictures then.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Heck of weapon.


----------

